# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  هر option سایت یک ماژول داره

## Mohammadsgh

درود
من میخوام سایتم هر بخشش (و...news-post-catpost) یک ماژول داشته باشه یعنی برای قسمت news یک ماژول درست کنم و دو تا کنترلر داشته باشه admincontroller وnewscontroller که ادمین مدیریت کنه و نیوز هم تو سایت اصلی قسمت اخبار رو نمایش بده.یه همچین سیستمی رو میخوام پیاده سازی کنم اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید که باید چیکار کنم؟ممنون :لبخند:

----------

